# Tapinauchenius Gigas



## Kymura (Jan 7, 2016)

quick question, 
I have almost gotten an OBT several times, (because they are GORGEOUS) but not fond of the idea of a pet hole, so, I'm now thinking of a Tapinauchenius Gigas, what are your thoughts on them? I don't mind defensive behavior, but how visible are they and how hard are they to keep? I have zero trust for Google care sheets so would rather find out from those who actually own them here.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 7, 2016)

Kymura said:


> quick question,
> I have almost gotten an OBT several times, (because they are GORGEOUS) but not fond of the idea of a pet hole, so, I'm now thinking of a Tapinauchenius Gigas, what are your thoughts on them? I don't mind defensive behavior, but how visible are they and how hard are they to keep? I have zero trust for Google care sheets so would rather find out from those who actually own them here.


Never owned, but do know from owners that this genus is often regarded as the fastest T out there. They move like lightning. I've not heard this genus being terribly difficult to maintain though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 7, 2016)

So you like chasing small dark spiders around the room?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kymura (Jan 7, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Never owned, but do know from owners that this genus is often regarded as the fastest T out there. They move like lightning. I've not heard this genus being terribly difficult to maintain though.


I've read a lot about the speed, and a bit of defensiveness,
They are lovely looking, and I doubt they are more defensive than the silly OBT 
I'm honestly more worried about keeping it healthy and happy.


Poec54 said:


> So you like chasing small dark spiders around the room?


Not especially but it's been known to happen. Provided that I somehow manage to safely house this beastly spider, and to get back to the question,
How hard are they to keep happy once in the enclosure? I did a quick forum search and found lots of old sale threads and images.
I'd like someone who keeps them to simply tell me if there are any special difficulties in keeping them. I'm aware they are fast.
I realize that can be an issue.
I just simply need verification that they aren't impossibly difficult to keep, I've read that keeping them like a psalmo is fine.
But lets face it, google care sheets are generally conflicting, which is why I'm asking on the forums.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 7, 2016)

They're closely related to Psalmos and live in the same areas; keep them the same in captivity.  Speed isn't an issue up front as many slings are fast; it may be after they get some size on them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Psyrocke (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't keep a gigas, but I do keep the same genus, Tapinachenius, and she is doing really well. In fact, she just molted last night. I do not find her habit to be hard to upkeep at all. I keep mine with a large open water dish which once a month I overflow to allow for some extra moisture in and the standard temperature of 65-75 (cooler nights are in the locality of my particular species because of varied elevations and altitudes) but generally 70-85 is the usually kept range.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Jan 7, 2016)

@awiec, where are you??   She is an avid keeper of taps, I'd bet she will chime in the next time she's on AB....if not, message her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kymura (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks all


----------



## awiec (Jan 7, 2016)

Kymura said:


> quick question,
> I have almost gotten an OBT several times, (because they are GORGEOUS) but not fond of the idea of a pet hole, so, I'm now thinking of a Tapinauchenius Gigas, what are your thoughts on them? I don't mind defensive behavior, but how visible are they and how hard are they to keep? I have zero trust for Google care sheets so would rather find out from those who actually own them here.


This species is the biggest and considered the most defensive of the genus, I haven't seen any threat poses but I've had some slings try to nip at me (from what I've read the venom isn't very strong). These animals rely on speed and will run circles around almost anything else in the hobby, hence I take special steps for them. For care I give these guys a larger enclosure than I'd normally would, 2nd-3rd instar got put into a 32oz deli (and they can fly around it very easily). I provided several inches of sub and a slab of cork bark as they will make burrows,dirt curtains and silk tubes (often all connected to each other). A water dish/cap is nice to have as my Taps are the only spiders I see drink regularly, I also wet a section of the sub and let it dry out. When they are young they will be pretty shy, as in if they even suspect that you're looking at them they will hide but I can say I see all 6 of mine almost everyday.

Overall these make a good substitute to an OBT as they are orange and fast but their venom isn't going to cause searing pain. You will become very good at stealthily opening lids when you have these guys as they are very bolt happy but they can be corralled pretty easily as they don't want to bite you. Once they are older they usually just retreat to their hides or will just sit there until you do something.  



Poec54 said:


> So you like chasing small dark spiders around the room?


They're neon orange, they are not that hard to find if and when they take off on you

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kymura (Jan 8, 2016)

awiec said:


> This species is the biggest and considered the most defensive of the genus, I haven't seen any threat poses but I've had some slings try to nip at me (from what I've read the venom isn't very strong). These animals rely on speed and will run circles around almost anything else in the hobby, hence I take special steps for them. For care I give these guys a larger enclosure than I'd normally would, 2nd-3rd instar got put into a 32oz deli (and they can fly around it very easily). I provided several inches of sub and a slab of cork bark as they will make burrows,dirt curtains and silk tubes (often all connected to each other). A water dish/cap is nice to have as my Taps are the only spiders I see drink regularly, I also wet a section of the sub and let it dry out. When they are young they will be pretty shy, as in if they even suspect that you're looking at them they will hide but I can say I see all 6 of mine almost everyday.
> 
> Overall these make a good substitute to an OBT as they are orange and fast but their venom isn't going to cause searing pain. You will become very good at stealthily opening lids when you have these guys as they are very bolt happy but they can be corralled pretty easily as they don't want to bite you. Once they are older they usually just retreat to their hides or will just sit there until you do something.
> 
> ...


Sounds perfect, thanks SO much, the more I look at them the more I like them, and nothing I have heard yet has changed my mind,
saw two (so far) I think are must haves, also
_*They're neon orange, they are not that hard to find if and when they take off on you*_
That was the best laugh I've had all week!
I hear tell you're the resident 'keeper of Taps'
What's your recommended_ MUST HAVE _Tapinauchenius?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Jan 8, 2016)

Kymura said:


> Sounds perfect, thanks SO much, the more I look at them the more I like them, and nothing I have heard yet has changed my mind,
> saw two (so far) I think are must haves, also
> _*They're neon orange, they are not that hard to find if and when they take off on you*_
> That was the best laugh I've had all week!
> ...


Oh I'm a resident nothing, I just champion them as I feel people go from Psalmo to OW without giving these guys a chance. T.gigas is what I'm most familiar with so I'd recommend them, but T.violaceus is probably the must have of the genus but are a little more challenging as they aren't as bold as T.gigas and obviously will be harder to spot if they bolt (and they will).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kymura (Jan 8, 2016)

Seriously want the T gigas, and hopefully I can actually see it from time to time


----------



## bryverine (Jan 9, 2016)

This species is on my list (next to P. irminia) before moving to OW tarantulas. I especially like that they show off out in the open more and don't just show the tips of their feet.

The males look a little drab to me, but those females sure are stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Jan 9, 2016)

Kymura said:


> Seriously want the T gigas, and hopefully I can actually see it from time to time


From what I've seen, they aren't very shy if they are comfortable in their cage, my big female just made a silk tube on the front of the cage; I am now graced with looking at her abdomen all day.



bryverine said:


> This species is on my list (next to P. irminia) before moving to OW tarantulas. I especially like that they show off out in the open more and don't just show the tips of their feet.
> 
> The males look a little drab to me, but those females sure are stunning!


Most males kinda are, the big South American terrestrials are the ones that like to buck that rule.


----------



## micheldied (Jan 9, 2016)

Most of the OBTs I've seen are out in the open all the time once they're bigger, over 2.5" (which really doesn't take long since they grow so quickly).


----------



## Kymura (Jan 9, 2016)

micheldied said:


> Most of the OBTs I've seen are out in the open all the time once they're bigger, over 2.5" (which really doesn't take long since they grow so quickly).


I may still get one in future, The idea of the Tap being arboreal and the web tubes pleases me


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 9, 2016)

Kymura said:


> quick question,
> I have almost gotten an OBT several times, (because they are GORGEOUS) but not fond of the idea of a pet hole, so, I'm now thinking of a Tapinauchenius Gigas, what are your thoughts on them? I don't mind defensive behavior, but how visible are they and how hard are they to keep? I have zero trust for Google care sheets so would rather find out from those who actually own them here.


Personally i don't view _Pterinochilus murinus _as a (complete, at least) "pet hole" T's. _Pelinobius muticus_? Yes.
But my 0.1 'OBT' (granted, ok... she enjoy to stay repaired by her cork bark hide/burrow/web, still her legs and part of the _Prosoma _are 90% of the time visible) is sometimes out in the open when i don't expect to see her, and she stay out for few hours.

On the other hand, my 0.1 _Ceratogyrus marshalli _is a total "pet hole", but i view her 24/7 because i've put the cork bark near the glass side and started, back then, a hole near it that she used.

As for genus _Tapinauchenius_, i don't view them as defensive T's because i don't even view genus _Psalmopoeus _as a defensive one.
And IMO they, genus _Tapinauchenius_, are just more speedy _Psalmopoeus_ at the end of the day with probably even, and i say probably, a somewhat less potent venom (for being NW, _Psalmopoeus _venom isn't a joke). 
The care is IMO easy: classic arboreal set up, cross ventilation, substrate a bit on the moist side than _Psalmopoeus, _water dish and you're done.

Hell, a defensive (but lovely) monster is my baby 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_, just the other day i offered her an adult dubia, don't know why, all of a sudden she started to hiss. Hiss one time, two time. After 1 (one) second after the second hiss she delivered a bite to no one!!! then she took the dubia, and started to dance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rogerpoco (Jan 10, 2016)

My gigas are some of my more visible T's. Super fast,yes,and skittish,but they seem to have a predictable(yeah,right...)pattern to the behavior.
Mine(4,I think 2 males,2 females)are almost always visible in their enclosures,but bolt and hide at any disturbance. After a few moments,they slowly come back out to see what was going on.
I don't do much to disturb their normal routine,admittedly,but the most"aggresive"thing I see from them is their intent to run/hide. I've never had one"stand up to fight".
I've made the haha that they seem different in that they are skittish and nosy at the same time.
Super fun T,hope works out for ya!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 10, 2016)

micheldied said:


> Most of the OBTs I've seen are out in the open all the time once they're bigger, over 2.5" (which really doesn't take long since they grow so quickly).


Ha, I saw mine all the time when small as they were constantly hunting....now that they are big i only see them by shinning a light down the burrow holes.   If I don't feed them for like 10 days or more, they will emerge, but only the front halves.  The only reason I seem 'em is because they are blaze orange and hard to miss when the light hits them.  I see my  P. irminia/cambridgei, LVs, and A. ezendami (these are my most reclusive) a TON more than the adult OBTs.   Mine also only web the areas around the burrow.   A lot of what I see in OBT enclosures is a totally webbed enclosure, and as brought up recently (AphonopelmaTX?), this can be an indicator that the t sees the entire enclosure as its burrow, and if that is the case, it would stand to reason that it would be "out" more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## awiec (Jan 10, 2016)

I was such a dummy, I realize why my big girl was webbing up front, she was making a "nursery", gave me a phantom sac and molted for me within 48 hours. I'll post a picture of it if I can get it away from her but it's about the size of a quarter and she looked like a big orange cigar for about 6 weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kymura (Jan 10, 2016)

awiec said:


> I was such a dummy, I realize why my big girl was webbing up front, she was making a "nursery", gave me a phantom sac and molted for me within 48 hours. I'll post a picture of it if I can get it away from her but it's about the size of a quarter and she looked like a big orange cigar for about 6 weeks.


That tickled me for some reason, I got a visual of the proverbial round cartoon figure lifting a cigar and it suddenly unfolding its legs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## awiec (Jan 10, 2016)

Kymura said:


> That tickled me for some reason, I got a visual of the proverbial round cartoon figure lifting a cigar and it suddenly unfolding its legs


It's the best description of what she looked like without a picture; was helpful for me as now I know what to look for when I do breed her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## micheldied (Jan 11, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Ha, I saw mine all the time when small as they were constantly hunting....now that they are big i only see them by shinning a light down the burrow holes.   If I don't feed them for like 10 days or more, they will emerge, but only the front halves.  The only reason I seem 'em is because they are blaze orange and hard to miss when the light hits them.  I see my H. macs, P. irminia/cambridgei, LVs, and A. ezendami (these are my most reclusive) a TON more than the adult OBTs.   Mine also only web the areas around the burrow.   A lot of what I see in OBT enclosures is a totally webbed enclosure, and as brought up recently (AphonopelmaTX?), this can be an indicator that the t sees the entire enclosure as its burrow, and if that is the case, it would stand to reason that it would be "out" more.


That may be true, that they're out when they web the entire enclosure because they see it as their burrow. Mine always webbed up the entire enclosure as they got larger, and their enclosures were never very large like I normally use for other species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 11, 2016)

I've kept my Tappie for 3 years ongoing, it's out daily, skittish and extremely quick, but not very defensive. Easy to keep imo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

